# Who makes snuggle sacks



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I found material I love but I don't know how..How much material do I need and how do I sew it all together. Sorry to sound so stupid but I don't even own a sewing machine but was going to barrow one to try and make it. Or if I send the material is there someone willing to sew it together for me. I would pay of course. 
Thanks so much. Kay


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I want one as well,did put a post up for uk people as i don't have paypal,nobody here makes them


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I got mine from Cheryl for Kahlua's Secret Santa. But I don't know if she sells them too. If so I can definitely vouch for quality... Kahlua LOVES hers and so does my new pup. Leila must be a very very comfortable girl lol.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive made a snuggle sack before & to tell you the truth I think I made it out to be harder than it actually was. It is by no means perfect but the chis love it so thats all that matters to me. 

Depending on what type you are wanting I looked on ebay & looked for tips on making a snuggle bed & found many different do it yourself options there are even no sew ones out there..

Shelly is the only one that comes to mind right now that makes them but I know there are others here that makes them aswell


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Things You’ll Need:
•Sewing machine.
•Cotton fabric.
•Fleece.
•Matching thread.
•Pins.

•
Step 1:
Decide what size your snuggle sack will be and choose two types of fabric: one that is a soft, warm fleece, and the other that is a cotton fabric with a pattern you like..
•
Step 2:
Place the two pieces of fabric together, back to back so that your pattern is facing the inside. Pin the fabric together so that it remains together while sewing..
•
Step 3:
Sew the bottom and both sides of the fabric 1-inch from the outer edge, removing the pins as you sew. It will resemble a pillowcase..
•
Step 4:
Turn the fabric right-side out. Fold the material over 1-inch to the inside and sew all the way around the outer edge for a finished look..



Kay i'm no good at this sewing thing,but i'm going to make this looks easy,don't need the sewing machine just do it by hand :hello1:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I do make the snuggle sacks. The style I make has the round bottom and is much roomier than the flat pillow-case type. For this style it takes at least 1 and 1/2 yards of your outside material and 1 and 1/2 yards of the inside lining for a total of at least 3 yards of material. This is if its a solid color. If the material is decorative....flowers, animals, stripes, etc.....then you will need 2 yards each of the materials for a total of 4 yards. Sounds like a lot of material, but it is made in sections inside and out and this makes it last longer where it won't fall apart very easily. This type lasts forever! I've made some for a number of people over the past few years and they all love them!
Let me know what you would like to do.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Sent you a PM





Pookypeds said:


> I do make the snuggle sacks. The style I make has the round bottom and is much roomier than the flat pillow-case type. For this style it takes at least 1 and 1/2 yards of your outside material and 1 and 1/2 yards of the inside lining for a total of at least 3 yards of material. This is if its a solid color. If the material is decorative....flowers, animals, stripes, etc.....then you will need 2 yards each of the materials for a total of 4 yards. Sounds like a lot of material, but it is made in sections inside and out and this makes it last longer where it won't fall apart very easily. This type lasts forever! I've made some for a number of people over the past few years and they all love them!
> Let me know what you would like to do.


----------

